# Golden vs. Hovawart



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

The only difference I can tell from my un trained eye is that they don't have as much hair as a Golden. Looking at pics of a golden and a hovawart, the Golden has more of a mane, where as the hovawart has a medium-short length fur. Also I believe Hovawart are a lot bigger then goldens. There is a member on here who has 2 I believe, I can't remember the name..


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Jamm said:


> The only difference I can tell from my un trained eye is that they don't have as much hair as a Golden. Looking at pics of a golden and a hovawart, the Golden has more of a mane, where as the hovawart has a medium-short length fur. Also I believe Hovawart are a lot bigger then goldens. There is a member on here who has 2 I believe, I can't remember the name..


 
Her user name is HovawartMom....hopefully she'll see the thread and chime in.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow they sure do look similar! The only difference I can really see is in the build - its slightly different. Also small differences in the face (but of course that could just be at the specific picture I was looking at!). They are adorable though!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Didn't even know they existed lol. They do kind of look like goldens but I think they do look a bit bigger and I think goldens have a "softer" look to their face. They are cute tho!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

http://www.greatdogsite.com/photos/gallery/Hovawart/?index=10

Check out this hovawart - looks so much like a golden. I'd love to see a photo of a hovawart and a golden side by side.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

C's Mom said:


> http://www.greatdogsite.com/photos/gallery/Hovawart/?index=10
> 
> Check out this hovawart - looks so much like a golden. I'd love to see a photo of a hovawart and a golden side by side.



they are nearly identical. so beautiful. i'm like you, i'd like to see one side by side. i think the hovawart is probably a little bigger on average. here's what i found:

Hovawart Dog Breed Information


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

That's what I was thinking!! I wonder if the differences would be obvious if you could see them side by side. I wonder if the Hovawart is bigger or something like that?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Here are more images of blond Hovawarts: blonde hovawart - Google Search

I can see my boy in them so much, especially with what looks like longer legs to my untrained eye. I had C DNA tested with the results coming back Golden X Collie but my boy does share one of their characteristics - barking at strangers and more of a cautious personality.

Here's the lastest pic of C - more Collie I think.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

If I remember correctly, our member who has a Hovawart said that their temperaments are different also. A Hovawart could be a guard dog, where a Golden might show you where all the good stuff is.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes from what I've read a Golden Retriever is (obviously!) a retrieving and hunting dog, while a Hovawart is a German guard dog, often used to guard large properties. So very different jobs! One is bred to help people find things, one to keep people away! Haha try to imagine your golden as a guard dog!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Goldens can guard!...their food =)
anyway, I too would like to see a picture of them side by side. Does HovawartMom have a golden too? Hope she sees this...

And yeah, I've been looking more into their pictures and to me it seems like their faces/snouts are thinner...dunno though lol.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

bumping up


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

musicgirl said:


> Goldens can guard!...their food =)
> anyway, I too would like to see a picture of them side by side. Does HovawartMom have a golden too? Hope she sees this...


I don't think she does ATM. I know she has the beautiful Titus and a pretty little girl that she just recently got. I wonder if she knows of any blonde Hovawarts.

When I get some time today I'm going to have a look at the history of both breeds. I think its fasinating that you have two different breeds that produce similar looking dogs....but then again, maybe this isn't so unique afterall?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*HovawartMom*

I emld. HovawartMom and asked her to visit this thread.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I know there's a few that look similar but are different sizes....these two though, I just think are waaay too similar looking to pass up sharing



C's Mom said:


> I don't think she does ATM. I know she has the beautiful Titus and a pretty little girl that she just recently got. I wonder if she knows of any blonde Hovawarts.
> 
> When I get some time today I'm going to have a look at the history of both breeds. I think its fasinating that you have two different breeds that produce similar looking dogs....but then again, maybe this isn't so unique afterall?


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks =) !!!!



Karen519 said:


> I emld. HovawartMom and asked her to visit this thread.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

musicgirl said:


> Goldens can guard!...their food =)
> anyway, I too would like to see a picture of them side by side. Does HovawartMom have a golden too? Hope she sees this...
> 
> And yeah, I've been looking more into their pictures and to me it seems like their faces/snouts are thinner...dunno though lol.


Laurie has had both Goldens and Hovawarts, she recently moved to France. Her Golden (Priska) passed some time ago. She has Titus, a gorgeous Hovawart, and two new kitties (I believe). I remember her saying that Hovawarts are a more challenging breed. She will probably chime in...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> Here are more images of blond Hovawarts: blonde hovawart - Google Search
> 
> I can see my boy in them so much, especially with what looks like longer legs to my untrained eye. I had C DNA tested with the results coming back Golden X Collie but my boy does share one of their characteristics - barking at strangers and more of a cautious personality.
> 
> Here's the lastest pic of C - more Collie I think.


Edit: when going through this thread again I realized that my post may have seemed out of place to the discussion. It was meant more for MylissyK who sent me a message about Hovawarts and Mr. C.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So I did a quick search on the origins of Hovawarts and Goldens and got this information from their wiki pages:

Hovawarts:
Kuvaszoks 
Newfoundlands
German Shepherds
Leonbergers
Bernese
African Hunting Dog (now here is a very unique looking dog)

Goldens:
yellow-coloured retriever
Tweed Water Spaniel
Irish Setter
Bloodhound
Newfoundlands
wavy-coated black retrievers

So, other than the newfies they don't share the same line of dogs yet produce very similar looking dogs. Check out the puppy pics if you can. If someone handed me a blond hovawart puppy I would think it was a golden puppy for sure.


----------



## Molsons Dad (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the site. I just happend accross it via a google search of Hovawort. I think one of our dogs is a Hovawort, we rescued him from the pound 9 years ago. I've been around Goldens my whole life and Molson is a little different than any Golden I have known. There was a Hovawort breeder in our area at the time Molson would have been born, however they closed up and moved 8 years ago. I will post some pics of Molson, he is the 95lb taller darker one that we believe is a Hovawort. Miller is the 115lb tank that is the shorter lighter pure Golden
Thanks, I think this site is great!


----------



## goldenandhovawart3 (Mar 3, 2015)

I am a proud owner of a golden retriever hovawart mix and all I can say is she is definitely a social girl(the golden in her) and a guard dog ( the hovawart in her)


----------



## lewima (Aug 15, 2017)

*Adirondack Hovawart*

Physical differences between Golden's and Hovawarts: size - Hovawarts are overall taller and bigger; they have larger hips, (they have not been bred to slope downward); head shape - Hovawarts should have a more triangular head 

Character Differences - Hovawarts are a protective family dog; they lack the prey drive of Goldens

Similarities - they love to play, are independent, love family and children, get along with other animals, are phenomenal swimmers and hikers

Health - they live to be 12-15 and have none of the health issues so prevalent in Goldens and other breeds!


----------



## luv me a golden (Apr 22, 2020)

goldenandhovawart3 said:


> I am a proud owner of a golden retriever hovawart mix and all I can say is she is definitely a social girl(the golden in her) and a guard dog ( the hovawart in her)


 HI, 
Where did you get a Golden Hovawart mix?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

luv me a golden said:


> HI,
> Where did you get a Golden Hovawart mix?


Possibly at a shelter, no ethical/reputable breeder of either a Golden or a Hovawart would purposely breed a mix.........


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

This is Lewis. Rescued from Serbia. 3 years he has been with us after some research we are convinced he is Hoverwart breed. Keeper of the castle is what the name means I have 4 other Goldens as a comparison Lewis is taller more point face and taller on the hind legs. Temperament is very more active. Not laid back like my Goldens so yes more of a loyal keeper as in the interpretation. He was thrown out on the streets at 10 weeks old and took us nearly 10 months to get him here.














*







*


----------

